# Starting new job - !! and plus..kidney pains anyone?



## 13627 (Jun 16, 2006)

I had an interview yesterday...I'm 100% sure I landed the job..what terrifies me is that it's a half hour away from my house by car..on a good day..i live in nj..right next to nyc..this job may place me in nyc ..if no one is familiar with nyc..extremely fast pased environment and hectic..a part of me loves it..a part of me hates it bc of my ibs..anyways..i didnt eat all day yesterday bc of course...i didnt want my stomach getting upset if i had anything in it..id rather not eat than take the risk i find that my kidneys start to hurt when i dont eat...i dont know what it is..but they feel all bruised up if i dont eat..anyone ever had this problem? i rarely go days without eating..if its like an interview or somewhere far i have to commute..knowing that i have to go back home in a short time i wont eat..but if i do get ths job..i just wont eat until i get to work..just terrified about the morning commute...all i can say is...im tired of my stomach holding me back from life...i need to live my life and ive decided to take charge and not let my life revolve around my stomach..i hope i can stick w this ..bc mornings are the worst for me..i truly hate my stomach


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Have you thought about taking NJ transit to your job? I believe oon most of the buses they have a bathroom (or at least the ones I've taken to go from Secaucus to NYC). Maybe that would reduce some of your anxiety. I've had the kidney pain before when I don't drink enough water, but it doesn't happen often. I'm only hoping I can get a job out there, I'm planning on moving there (NJ, Secaucus area) in the next month or so, nothing here on the West Coast for me, so hopefully there will be something on the East Coast.


----------



## 13627 (Jun 16, 2006)

i didnt know that about nj transit buses..i gotta look into that..plus another thing..it kinda weirds me out if people see me going to the bathroom more than once..id rather just take the train...get off at any stop when i please..and run into a place if need be.. but this job may also be in edgewater nj..so we'll see..im sure everything will turn out fine..i just need to keep my head up high


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

The ones that I've ridden to NYC were the big tour bus kind, like the Greyhound buses and I'm pretty sure they had one in the back. Maybe taking a short trip on them will help you see if it will work for you. I like the train. Personally, I wouldn't worry about people seeing you go to the bathroom a lot because many people do and in fact, most people won't even notice. If they do, they're the ones with the weird issues. You gotta do what you gotta do. I know it's not cool, but if you're carrying a back pack or briefcase you might be able to fit an extra one of those Depends underwear or something like that. Maybe wearing that would give you extra confidence too. The other option is to move to Edgewater so you are close for your commute.


----------

